# New month



## NikeKellogg

Just wanted to wish each and every member of the WR community a happy new month.

We will be moving some of the forums to a new server over the weekend.
The old one spilled soup on me the last time I ate at that restaurant.

Nike


----------



## My Kellogg

Hi NikeKellogg 

will you? Will the restaurant change as well? 

Regards
My Kellogg


----------



## Maikellogg

NikeKellogg said:
			
		

> Just wanted to wish each and every member of the WR community a happy new month.
> 
> We will be moving some of the forums to a new server over the weekend.
> The old one spilled soup on me the last time I ate at that restaurant.
> 
> Nike



Why not happy new year?

Personally I don't like soup, I'd better have fish and chips and a pint of ale


----------



## alc112

Stop chatting, use PM


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Stop chatting, use PM



Este comentario es de lo más øff Topic que jamás he visto.


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Stop chatting, use PM



What is PM? Prime Minister?


----------



## cuchuflete

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> What is PM? Prime Minister?


then what are multiples? For example, two of Margaret Thatcher...


----------



## alc112

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> What is PM? Prime Minister?


 
sorry
PM--------->Private Messages/ Mensajes privados


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> sorry
> PM--------->Private Messages/ Mensajes privados



So that if I use Private Messages I can chat?


----------



## NikeKellogg

Would someone help me with my Avatar, Please?


----------



## My Kellogg

You lost it?


----------



## Maikellogg

NikeKellogg said:
			
		

> Would someone help me with my Avatar, Please?


Avatar...what is an avatar???


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> sorry
> PM--------->Private Messages/ Mensajes privados



What's your name?


----------



## alc112

Is the image you can put besides your nick.
Look mmine for example of a leopard. That's my avatar
I'm Alexis


----------



## alc112

Stop people!!!
This is NOT  a chatroom!!!!!


----------



## My Kellogg

Hi alexis

do your mama know you're here?


----------



## alc112

My Kellogg said:
			
		

> Hi alexis
> 
> do your mama know you're here?


 
REad

This is NOT a chatroom
If you wanna chat, enter to a chatroom


----------



## Artrella

*Nike, Maikellogg and My * ... you can call *me* to help you with your avatars... smilies... and celebrations!!! You need a welcome Party!!  An off-topic welcome party !!!! Yes!!! *FIESTA!!! *


----------



## Artrella

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> What's your name?




Hey Maikellog!!! NICE SIGNATURE... can I use it????


----------



## Artrella

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> Avatar...what is an avatar???




You know what it is.... come on.... you like flowers....


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> REad
> 
> This is NOT a chatroom
> If you wanna chat, enter to a chatroom



What is a chatroom? I normally chat in the street, at the pub, at mine's....


----------



## NikeKellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Is the image you can put besides your nick.
> Look mmine for example of a leopard. That's my avatar
> I'm Alexis



It looks like a pet hamster.  The hamster is called Avatar?  What a nice name for a pet!


----------



## alc112

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> What is a chatroom? I normally chat in the street, at the pub, at mine's....


 
This forum is to discuss languages, not tto post stupid things and ask user about their lifes (you can do it by PM)
Read the FAQ (Frquently Asked Questions) by clicking in faq above


----------



## My Kellogg

Where is the chatroom, please?


----------



## alc112

My Kellogg said:
			
		

> Where is the chatroom, please?


what do you think is this forum for?
For chat??? NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO
Itt's for discuss languages and some cultur
If you want achatroom enter to 321chat.com


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> This forum is to discuss languages, not tto post stupid things and ask user about their lifes (you can do it by PM)
> Read the FAQ (Frquently Asked Questions) by clicking in faq above



Hey, some respect young man!
I do deserve it...I'm an elderly man, after all


----------



## cuchuflete

I refer all of you, especially Mr. Kellogg and Mr. Kellogg and Mr. Kellogg, to the WR rulebook:



> Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in, and within any topic that another poster may have started. If you want to discuss another topic, start a new thread.



If you can figure out what that means, please translate it to a more useful language.

Thanks for your kind attention to this serious matter,
Cuchuflete,
Former Mod, now living in Tahiti


----------



## My Kellogg

I'm sorry, mr CuchuFormer, please, may I wish you a merry something? My Kellogg


----------



## NikeKellogg

> Look for the answer in the dictionary first.



*Server:* _s.m.p_ Camarero

Now please calm down, this is a fun forum.  Enough serious discussion.

thanks guys,
Nike


----------



## My Kellogg

Where is the topic area, please?
My Kellogg


----------



## Maikellogg

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I refer all of you, especially Mr. Kellogg and Mr. Kellogg and Mr. Kellogg, to the WR rulebook:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can figure out what that means, please translate it to a more useful language.
> 
> Thanks for your kind attention to this serious matter,
> Cuchuflete,
> Former Mod, now living in Tahiti



Hi Mr. Cuchuflete,
Are you still a moderator or did you move yo Tahiti? BTW what is a moderator?


----------



## alc112

That means that you have to discuss the topic that the person who posted have asked


----------



## cuchuflete

My Kellogg said:
			
		

> Where is the topic area, please?
> My Kellogg



Over there, behind the cucina.  Come se dice fogna nello spagnolo?


----------



## alc112

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Mr. Cuchuflete,
> Are you still a moderator or did you move yo Tahiti? BTW what is a moderator?


 
MOderators are the persons who look after the forum. They can close threads, do Stickies, Modify post of other members, move badly-fitted threads


----------



## funnydeal

I am closing this thread.


----------



## Maikellogg

The previous thread has been closed, what's up? 

Maikellogg


----------



## alc112

Because it was very very very off-toppic ams Spam


----------



## My Kellogg

Please, is this the chatroom? Or the topic area? Thanks in advance, My Kellogg


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> Because it was very very very off-toppic ams Spam



You mean topping? So that why was it closed?


----------



## alc112

exactly. That was the reson and this will have the same end


----------



## My Kellogg

Did you close the chatroom, Maikellog? Where is it now?


----------



## Odd Kellogg

Is it closed?

I don't think so ........


----------



## Maikellogg

My Kellogg said:
			
		

> Did you close the chatroom, Maikellog? Where is it now?



I only closed the door when back home tonight...I didn't close anything else


----------



## NikeKellogg

Mods are soooooooo  mean

I wanna have a good time!!!

Ban all the mods.

Huggies



			
				funnydeal said:
			
		

> I am closing this thread.


----------



## Odd Kellogg

Hey !

The other one is not closed.

It seems that "mods" are not good enough.  Will someone call them?


----------



## Maikellogg

funnydeal said:
			
		

> I am closing this thread.



You should have more respect...just close..erm...shut your mouth!


----------



## alc112

PAY ATTENTION
TThis Forum, as I have told you, is for discuss languages, not to post celebrating the new montt. that's absolutly Stupid. I'm getting angry, very angry and i'm allowed by Cuchu.
The topic area is the theme of a topic is about. 
Off topic is when you talk about anything not about the of the thread is.
You and the rest of your "family" are breaking a lot of rules. plese Behave. Look at me, probaly i/m very younger than you and I know how to behave here.
So Stop posting in this thread. YOu can ask about words you don't know and aren't in the Wordreference dictionary. If you don't like what i'm saying, just Get out of here.

Regards
Alc112 (coming soon mmoderator PLEASE!!!!)


----------



## NikeKellogg

Odd Kellogg said:
			
		

> Is it closed?
> 
> I don't think so ........


  Hey Odd, let ALC fix you up with a squirrel or something nice for an avatar...you can chat better with a good avatar.


----------



## alc112

This conversations your'e having in this thread are spam and chat.
Please!!!! Understand that this is not place to chat.. Use msn or PM's


----------



## NikeKellogg

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> You should have more respect...just close..erm...shut your mouth!


  No more OT!

The official language of the foros is now Lunfardo


----------



## alc112

Odd Kellogg said:
			
		

> Hey !
> 
> The other one is not closed.
> 
> It seems that "mods" are not good enough. Will someone call them?


 
I don't allow you to say that!!!
Moderators are persons like you that spend their time doing better this forum. Of course the have other life out the keyboard


----------



## Maikellogg

alc112 said:
			
		

> PAY ATTENTION
> TThis Forum, as I have told you, is for discuss languages, not to post celebrating the new montt. that's absolutly Stupid. I'm getting angry, very angry and i'm allowed by Cuchu.



You're allowed to get angry? Do you need a special permission in order to get angry?




			
				alc112 said:
			
		

> The topic area is the theme of a topic is about.
> Off topic is when you talk about anything not about the of the thread is.
> You and the rest of your "family" are breaking a lot of rules. plese Behave. Look at me, probaly i/m very younger than you and I know how to behave here.
> 
> 
> So Stop posting in this thread. YOu can ask about words you don't know and aren't in the Wordreference dictionary. If you don't like what i'm saying, just Get out of here.
> 
> Regards
> Alc112 (coming soon mmoderator PLEASE!!!!)



Get out of where? Here or there?

Maikellogg


----------



## alc112

Well, I'm not an english speaker as you are
I meant get out of this forum and look for other


----------



## cuchuflete

Be respectful of Mr. ALC, or your lollipops will be confiscated!  This is your final warning.


----------



## alc112

If you see the rules, you will realize that we have to be behave


----------



## My Kellogg

Don't dare touching anybody's lollipops, signor lunfardo!


----------



## Maikellogg

NikeKellogg said:
			
		

> No more OT!
> 
> The official language of the foros is now Lunfardo



What is OT? Open Threads? Odd Threads? Old Times? Obvious Truth?


----------



## NikeKellogg

Hey Cuchu, that last remark was very anti-Estonian.


----------



## NikeKellogg

Happy April Fools' Day to all the members of the forum.  

Special thanks to ALC for being such a great Moderator!!!!

ciao,


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks ALC...you were a wonderful Mod.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## My Kellogg

Bravo ALC


----------



## Odd Kellogg

I love you  ALC


Thanks to all


----------



## DDT




----------



## Maikellogg

Alc, you're a blast!


----------



## Mikkelogg

Wait... what's this? All my long lost cousins???


----------



## Mikkelogg

Maikellogg said:
			
		

> What is OT? Open Threads? Odd Threads? Old Times? Obvious Truth?



Hey Maike.... how's if going?
Mikke


----------



## funnydeal

Happy April Fools' Day to all


----------



## Mikkelogg

that was funny... Funnydeal.


----------



## Mikkelogg

Lots of love from all the mickeys (cousins) to *the one and only Mike*!

P.S. I like my signature so much I want to see it again


----------



## mike_kellogs

OH my god, this is such a beautiful forum and I am so happy to see that our family has finally been able to reunite thru here


----------



## mike_kellogs

and also i would like to thank my mother for being such a beautiful mother always


----------



## mike_kellogs

and also, since I am at it, I would like to tell you cousins that I am having my daughter's quinceañera party next saturday and I would like you all to come


----------

